# Comb or brush?



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Snicks and I go through our daily routine and at 9:00 every morning (except bath day) I groom her. Only I use a comb, not a pin brush. I might run a brush through her coat once or twice at the end just to get her a little used to it.

Is using a comb instead of a brush a bad thing?

What is mink oil and why should I use it (and where can it be purchased).

I just read that the puppies coat should not be 'dry brushed' Why not? And what should be used?

I use the comb because I want Snickers already used to it before she get's to the blowing coat stage.

Thanks for your input -- always appreciated!

Cheers.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I much prefer to comb out rather than brush. I miss to much with the brush. I do lightly spray with a leave-in conditioner (Coat Handlers 15:1). It might be worth your while to invest in some quality combs/brushes to make your grooming chore easier on both you and Snickers. Worth their weight in gold. I don't use mink oil so can't answer your question. Some may have some good feed back for you but I have never used it. Good for you getting Snickers adjusted to a daily grooming routine she will desperately need in the very near future.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

My groomer recommended a Vellus pin brush and anti-static spray. They make an enormous difference-soo much easier. Pixie's hair is just too thick for using a comb very much.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I use both a comb and brush. I brush first, then use a wide tooth comb, then a fine tooth comb for any mats I find. After buying LOTS of brushes and combs I finally bought Chris Christensen products from HavToHavIt and love them. Having the right tools does make it easier to groom.

You're smart to get her used to it now, hopefully she won't mind it at all as she gets older.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

For real grooming, I prefer a good metal comb. If I want to do a quick smoothover before people see my dogs, then I brush. Combing gets to the skin every time and is much more thorough.

As for mink oil, I don't know any purpose for using it and don't know anyone who uses it regularly. Skip it.

Snickers has a great coat and if you are going to groom her with a comb, she'll probably be fine for a long time with grooming her dry - so long as you don't pull and rip the hair. You may need some misting assistance when she gets to the blowing coat stage, but your breeder knows her dogs well and may have some very specific advice for you. Feel free to ask her! She saved me from damaging one of my dog's coats when I first got into Havanese. 

By the way Jim, I think you need a newer picture of Snickers. Your current profile photo doesn't do your cutie justice!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I think the best brush is a comb. (Leslie once said that, lol) It's the only way to really get to the skin. My routine is the same as Ann's but I've been skipping the brush part lately.
Mink oil? Hmm. Doesn't sound like a good idea to me. Oil just attracts more dirt.
PS: Nice meeting you in Tracy!


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone :rockon:

When I read that brushing a dry coat wasn't so good I kinda wigged out. The last thing I want to do is damage her coat as she really feels spectacular when I'm petting and lovin' her. 

Thanks to you to Kimberly -- I'll see if I can't get a picture of her and her new favorite toy -- a $1.00 Target Frisbee. She hates it when it lands on concrete cuz she can't pick it up. Lynda wants me to video it and put it on the forum. We'll see.

Many thanks! eace:


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

mellowbo said:


> I think the best brush is a comb. (Leslie once said that, lol) It's the only way to really get to the skin. My routine is the same as Ann's but I've been skipping the brush part lately.
> Mink oil? Hmm. Doesn't sound like a good idea to me. Oil just attracts more dirt.
> PS: Nice meeting you in Tracy!


Great! -- And it was nice meeting you too. Now, all I need to do is equate screen names to real names (and I REALLY wish I had a photographic memory).

Cheers!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> I much prefer to comb out rather than brush. I miss to much with the brush. I do lightly spray with a leave-in conditioner (Coat Handlers 15:1). It might be worth your while to invest in some quality combs/brushes to make your grooming chore easier on both you and Snickers. Worth their weight in gold. I don't use mink oil so can't answer your question. Some may have some good feed back for you but I have never used it. Good for you getting Snickers adjusted to a daily grooming routine she will desperately need in the very near future.


I could have written this post. :biggrin1:



mellowbo said:


> *I think the best brush is a comb. (Leslie once said that, lol)* It's the only way to really get to the skin. My routine is the same as Ann's but I've been skipping the brush part lately.
> Mink oil? Hmm. Doesn't sound like a good idea to me. Oil just attracts more dirt.
> PS: Nice meeting you in Tracy!


The best brush IS a comb. That being said, I do like to finish Tori's grooming with the wooden pin brush because it seems to leave a nice "finish" to her coat. Besides, she seems to like the way it feels.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Exactly, Leslie - brushes are great for finishing (or for starting a grooming session if the person is a beginner and needs a quick smoothing through LOOSE mats).

Jim, Lynda is right you know. That video needs to be on the forum.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I recently purchased mink oil for Rosie and I love it. It is not oil and sprays on lightly. It takes the static out and keeps dirt from sticking. I haven't had a single mat since using it for three weeks. The last bath Sunday it had been two weeks and I didn't brush her before the bath; but there were no mats and it was the easies comb out since I got her. I only have put it on her after the bath when combing out. I got the idea from someone else on the forum.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I find this interesting since I am a brusher especially with Dora. Dash I could probably just comb as his hair is more thin. I always brush first and then comb her. I do it in layers but I feel the brush catches and moves things around so it comes out with the comb a lot easier.

Maybe it is because I only brush her out once a week but I couldn't imagine just using a comb! I learned my lesson with any oil/leave ins. Probably fine if your dog has short hair and doesn't play outside all the time. But if it does... MATT CENTRAL!

Signed by Lazy Groomer


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda~ I'd use anything (brush/comb, leave-in/rinse out, etc.) if I could get Tori's coat to be as gorgeous as Dora's. I still think that goat poo must've had something to do with it


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Havtahava said:


> For real grooming, I prefer a good metal comb. If I want to do a quick smoothover before people see my dogs, then I brush. Combing gets to the skin every time and is much more thorough.


Agreed! If I only have a couple of minutes, I brush them quickly with the CC 7.5" wood pin brush. Daily grooming sessions are done with the CC #005 Buttercomb. Well worth the investment!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> I find this interesting since I am a brusher especially with Dora. Dash I could probably just comb as his hair is more thin. I always brush first and then comb her. I do it in layers but I feel the brush catches and moves things around so it comes out with the comb a lot easier.
> 
> Maybe it is because I only brush her out once a week but I couldn't imagine just using a comb! I learned my lesson with any oil/leave ins. Probably fine if your dog has short hair and doesn't play outside all the time. But if it does... MATT CENTRAL!
> 
> Signed by Lazy Groomer


Amanda, I could have written your post!!! I bush and comb Bugsy daily as he plays too rough with my poodles and if I don't groom him daily, it will be mats galore. I alway use my pin brush first and then a comb. I can't imagine combing without brushing out first.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

comb


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie- good point, she does have a very forgiving and great coat. I know some say her fur is hair and I guess I hardly ever comb my own hair and just brush it and I am not corded so maybe it depends what kind of hair your hav has. Belle has super thin and super fine hair and I don't use the brush as much- just the big areas but she definitely matts a lot more than Dora!


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

I have the wooden CC pin brush. I do like it but I was finding when it was time to comb, I was finding many loose mats. I finally caved and bought the #005 Buttercomb. Worth every cent. Makes my life so much easier!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

The brush is fine on puppies or for a quick tidy before going out in public, but I use combs with progressivly tighter and tigher tines to really get through the coat and be sure the boys are mat free.


----------

